# Boobies!! I need some website album scripts



## eravedesigns (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey tpf (title is just to catch your attention haha)

I am looking for a good script to implement into my website to display my photos. I can't find any good ones so I am asking for advice.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you looking for just a front-end script to display pictures, or a system for uploading, managing and displaying the images ?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

More just front-end script to display the images. I want to have something that will just sit ontop of my own layout that I am designing and display my images while allowing a visitor to go through them all.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 21, 2008)

There are a number of nice flash image galleries which are quite popular. (Don't know if you were wanting flash).

AutoViewer is probably my favourite free one.

SimpleViewer is also good.

SlideShowPro is great, but not free. It has loads of config options and is very easy to implement.


If you were not after a flash gallery, another alternative would be a javascript gallery, such as Lightbox which is quite popular, and easy to implement.


For ultimate accessibility you'd be best creating your own dynamic gallery system, but i personally would probably go with flash.

On my site i did a mix of both; the photography section uses a flash gallery, and the rest of the site uses its own CMS to display item info and screenshots. The whole site (minus assets) consists of just one file, index.php, and all the urls are re-written on the fly to make it slightly easier for search engines.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Which flash system did you use on your website or is it somethign you made? Also I will be needing someone to program my site because I dread doing it and usually subcontract it. Hit me up with a PM or post on this thread about your services and pricing.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 21, 2008)

PM sent (in a sec lol).


----------



## demonsmasher (Jan 24, 2008)

Whats your website url. I have the same camera and flash as you and would like to see how you use yours.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont want to steal this thread away from erave or anything, but i also had that camera and flash if you ever wanted to see any of my work, (just PM me, i wont post it in this thread)


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 29, 2008)

hey what u doing shorty stop stealing my site traffic haha


----------

